# 24v VR6 headers?



## 02.5 vr6 (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone know of a good company that makes custom dub headers? I have an 02'gti and cant find headers anywhere.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (02.5 vr6)*

That's b/c they do not exist. Here is some good reading material. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3604819


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (BakBer)*








Resisting negativityyyyyyyyyyyyyy................


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







Resisting negativityyyyyyyyyyyyyy................ 

bit your thong and hope that he has a super charger


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







Resisting negativityyyyyyyyyyyyyy................ 

HATER









<3


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (JeffBeagley)*








the day will come for NA 24valves...just you wait..maybe a while from now but it will come


----------



## o2bad455 (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_bit your thong


----------



## VWGOLFVR5 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (02.5 vr6)*

http://www.supersprint.com/homeuk.htm


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 24v VR6 headers? (VWGOLFVR5)*

those headers are for the .:R32. I'm sure we can make them work on our car but a bolt up header does not exist for the 24v 2.8l VR6. Everything has been covered in a previous thread as mentioned above...

_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_That's b/c they do not exist. Here is some good reading material. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3604819


----------

